# Chromium sound management



## rosorio (Aug 16, 2021)

I'm using chrome in a Thinkpad X1 Carbon laptop which means multiple sound card and capabilities.

My defauly sound card is internal speaker/jack, who uses the internal laptop mics for audio output.
I also uses videoconferencing platforms like teams, and I really enjoy using a headset
to avoir echo.

Since a couple of months, I was able to use my favourite mic using sndio with this simple command
`sudo sndiod  -f 'rsnd/2'`

The sound still working without any change.

The last months I realize that chromium sound stop working when I start the sndio command to enable the leap mic.
I try some combinations and it sound that with the following two commands, things goes back to normal:

`sudo sndiod  -m 'rec' -f 'rsnd/2'
sudo sndiod  -m 'play' -f 'rsnd/1'`



You can comment If you know how to simplify those two commands or put it in a configuration file,
but at least it works


----------

